# Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?



## Snipeez (19. Januar 2015)

*Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Leute
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 240er Wakü für meinen i7 4790k den ich mir bald zulegen möchte und
diesen auch vor hab zu übertakten.
Mir ist wichtig, dass diese möglichst günstig ist aber denoch gut Leistung bietet und nicht allzu laut ist,
Ich hab mir bereits 3 Stk angeguckt, wobei mir die Eisberg gut gefällt, aber ich gelesen hab, dass die Pumpe zu laut sein soll.

Folgende Waküs hab ich mir angeguckt (die mir auch vom Preis her auch zusagen)

https://geizhals.de/enermax-liqmax-ii-240-elc-lmr240-bs-a1214287.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisberg-240-11190-a1200663.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/raijintek-triton-0r100018-a1170845.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Was meint ihr?


----------



## mjay88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*



Snipeez schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 240er Wakü für meinen i7 4790k den ich mir bald zulegen möchte und
> diesen auch vor hab zu übertakten.
> Mir ist wichtig, dass diese möglichst günstig ist aber denoch gut Leistung bietet und nicht allzu laut ist,
> ...



Von den dreien  kann ich dir den 
https://geizhals.de/raijintek-triton-0r100018-a1170845.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
empfehlen 

Preis/Leistung/Top  wollte ich mir auch kaufen 
habe aber von einem Kollegen die H100i bekommen weil er sie nicht mehr brauchte 

später vllt vor auf eine richtig WAKÜ umzusteigen?


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Also die Enermax sieht Optisch finde ich echt am Besten aus. Also nur Optisch, ob sie was taugt ist ne andere frage. Wärst du auch an einem XSPC Kit interessiert    XSPC Wasserkühlung Set RayStorm 750 AX240  . So hättest du auch für später erweiterungsmöglichkeiten und könntest auch deine GPU anklemmen. Is aber nur sone Idee.


----------



## Snipeez (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

später vllt vor auf eine richtig WAKÜ umzusteigen?

- Nein ich glaub für die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht 
   Mir reicht erstmal nur eine für die CPU

@ s-andy771 

So nen komplettes Set ist mir etwas zu teuer ._.
Da ich noch für andere Hardware das Geld brauchen werde.


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Yo die enermax is echt günstig, hatte eine von Thermaltake war gut 50 euro teurer. Aber die Waküs gabs damals glaub ich noch nicht. Greif zu die sind echt gut für ihr Geld.


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Wenn ich den Pc bauen würd vor 3 Jahren würd ich mir sofort die Enermax kaufen alter sieht die Geil aus. Schön schwarz vielleicht auch mit licht ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Die Pumpe der Eisberg ist mit 12V definitiv zu laut. Es sind Adapter dabei, mit der du die Pumpe mit 7V und 5V betreiben kannst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfehle dir den 5V Betrieb. Dazu schließt du das obere schwarze Kabel an den 7V Anschluss des unteren Kabels, woran dann die Pumpe angeschlossen wird => 5V Betrieb über das Netzteil.

Die Kühlleistung bricht dadurch kaum ein, die Lautstärke sinkt aber deutlich: Pumpendrehzahl

Nachteil: Die Lüfter laufen ohne eine extra Lüftersteuerung oder einen Spannungsadapter immer mit 1300 U/min.
Vorteil: Der Radiator ist aus Kupfer

Die Triton ist sehr beliebt. Da lässt sich die Pumpendrehzahl bei Bedarf auch reduzieren. Ein Adapter liegt hierfür nicht bei aber dafür lässt sich die Lüfterdrehzahl einstellen. Der Radiator ist aus Aluminium.

Die Enermax ist ziemlich neu, Testbericht gibt es glaube ich noch nicht.

Ich würde zur Triton oder Eisberg greifen.


----------



## Snipeez (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

So, Ich hab mich für die Triton entschieden und bestellt 
Hoffe diese macht Ihre Arbeit gut, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Snipeez (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

So ich hab die Triton heute bekommen und direkt eingebaut.
Aber ich würde gerne die Pumpe auch gesteuert laufen lassen, da sie auf Fuul Speed läuft.
Die Lüfter können ja gesteuert werden.
Ich kann die Pumpe leider nicht ans Mainboard schließen, weil der Pumpen Anschluss der Triton vieel zu kurz ist und bei der Verpackung auch nur Kabel dabei waren die ich ans Netzteil schließen kann, aber da läuft
die Pumpe eben auf Fuul speed :x
Muss ich mir jetzt extra einen längeren 3 Pin Adapter bestellen für die Pumpe? Oder kann man das auch anders regeln?


----------



## Moguay78 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Die pumpe sollte eh am besten auf full laufen!ich hab die corsair h105 mit 4 ventis auf push-pull(fx8320@4,7 GHz)meine ventis werden alle mit asus ai suite gesteuert und geregelt(asus crosshair v formula-z)die pumpe hatte ich am cpu fan optional und auch runtergeregelt.da ich in mehreren foren gelesen habe die pumpe sollte auf full laufen hab ich beim  gehäusewechsel jedoch die pumpe an optional fan 3 angeschlossen um sie einzeln ansteuern zu können und lasse sie auf full speed laufen.ergebnis ist super.hab keine probleme.rechner kaum hörbar und um einiges kühler wie vorher.meine cpu ist 6-7° kühler als zuvor.ventis laufen auf silent und cpu hat im idle 36°.volllast 60°.meine pumpe ist nicht wirklich zu hören.klar kann bei deiner vielleicht anders sein...


----------



## Watertouch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

Warte auf die H110i GT von Corsair.


----------



## Watertouch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Wakü soll ich nehmen?*

oh zu spät 😅 egal xD


----------

